# Beach rides on the Gulf Coast



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Any one know where we could board our personal horses for a couple nights to go on a beach ride? Gulf Shores, AL and the surrounding area is preferred.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

*1. Rawhide Boarding Stables*

(1)
Fairhope, AL 36532
(251) 928-7897

Horse Rentals
More Info


*2. Sea Horse Stables*

(1)
14537 State Highway 59Foley, AL 36535
(251) 971-7433

Horse StablesStablesHorse Rentals
DirectionsMore Info



*3. Hopewell Farm*

32751 W Rosalia AveLillian, AL 36549
(251) 962-3745

Horse Boarding
DirectionsMore Info

.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi The only one that's close to Gulf Shores is number 2


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I could tell you where to go if you wanted to come to Corpus Christi, TX. Great beaches to ride there.


----------

